
Iomega and LenovoEMC NAS Vulnerability – US - wglb
https://support.lenovo.com/us/en/product_security/LEN-25557
======
wglb
And a related Forbes article:
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/daveywinder/2019/07/17/lenovo-c...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/daveywinder/2019/07/17/lenovo-
confirms-36tb-data-leak-security-vulnerability/#67862fb162b9)

